# Can Australian PR work legally in NZ without an RRV ?



## pramey16 (Nov 27, 2012)

hello experts,

Need a quick help. I am holding Australian PR Visa SI 189. My employer wants me to work in NZ for a short duration 4 weeks. I am in India currently and would be transiting to NZ via Australia. I got to know from NZ immigration website that Australian PR (including an Resident Return Visa) are allowed to legally work in NZ. I have serious doubts if I need RRV as well as I have not stayed in AU. Will my travel to NZ impact my current AU Visa status/validity in any case. Please guide me if there are any legal obligations for AU PRs to work in NZ.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

pramey16 said:


> hello experts,
> 
> Need a quick help. I am holding Australian PR Visa SI 189. My employer wants me to work in NZ for a short duration 4 weeks. I am in India currently and would be transiting to NZ via Australia. I got to know from NZ immigration website that Australian PR (including an Resident Return Visa) are allowed to legally work in NZ. I have serious doubts if I need RRV as well as I have not stayed in AU. Will my travel to NZ impact my current AU Visa status/validity in any case. Please guide me if there are any legal obligations for AU PRs to work in NZ.


This link should answer your question :-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_permanent_resident

Regards,

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## pramey16 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks.. This is indeed very informative.


----------

